# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  mong anh chị giúp đỡ ạ. CNC trục z bị nhấc cao dần lên ạ.

## vanchienhd

Em chào mấy anh chị trong group ạ. e mới vày vò con CNC. mà em làm nó bị lỗi chạy file cứ 1 hồi là z nó lên 1 ít! lên hoài như vậy. đến khi em sờ thử vào trục z thì nó chạy và lâu lâu cứ có hiện tượng là z nhảy nhẹ kiểu nhiễu xung ở đâu đó. e kiểm tra kỹ thì đo máy tính ở vỏ mass của LPT đo ac điện áp lên tới 100v. em đã thử 3 máy tính và đo đều như v. mong anh chị giúp đỡ chỉ giáo với ạ! mặc dù nối mass như nào chăng nữa thì nó vẫn bị như vậy ạ.. bình thường thì e bị xy và bây giờ thì nó bị z 2 trục kia bình thường rồi ạ.. biến tần và nguồn 24v e đã cách điện hoàn toàn với tủ điện.

----------


## hung1706

Chà vụ này em mới nghe lần đầu, hóng cao nhân xem sao nha bác chủ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Em chào mấy anh chị trong group ạ. e mới vày vò con CNC. mà em làm nó bị lỗi chạy file cứ 1 hồi là z nó lên 1 ít! lên hoài như vậy. đến khi em sờ thử vào trục z thì nó chạy và lâu lâu cứ có hiện tượng là z nhảy nhẹ kiểu nhiễu xung ở đâu đó. e kiểm tra kỹ thì đo máy tính ở vỏ mass của LPT đo ac điện áp lên tới 100v. em đã thử 3 máy tính và đo đều như v. mong anh chị giúp đỡ chỉ giáo với ạ! mặc dù nối mass như nào chăng nữa thì nó vẫn bị như vậy ạ.. bình thường thì e bị xy và bây giờ thì nó bị z 2 trục kia bình thường rồi ạ.. biến tần và nguồn 24v e đã cách điện hoàn toàn với tủ điện.


cho em hình cái tủ điện

----------


## khangscc

Người ta tuột mà ông lên thì mới thấy luôn, ha ha :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Nhiễu thôi.
Tiến hành nối đất toàn bộ thiết bị rồi thử lại. Nhớ là *toàn bộ* thiết bị có dính tới máy.

----------


## GOHOME

> Người ta tuột mà ông lên thì mới thấy luôn, ha ha


Đây bị nè, thấy cái vỏ CPU còn rộng nên nhét hết driver và bob vào luôn.

----------


## vanchienhd

> Nhiễu thôi.
> Tiến hành nối đất toàn bộ thiết bị rồi thử lại. Nhớ là *toàn bộ* thiết bị có dính tới máy.


dạ e nối đất cho máy tihs, cho máy cnc! cách điện hoàn toàn biến tần ra khỏi mặt kim loại rồi! và vẫn bị ạ! chạy 1 hồi là nó cất cánh như máy bay.

----------


## vanchienhd

> Đây bị nè, thấy cái vỏ CPU còn rộng nên nhét hết driver và bob vào luôn.


em làm tủ ở dưới chân máy ạ! mới làm nên lỗi này căng quá! cũng nhi ngờ khớp nối nhưng cũng k phải, rồi e thay động cơ cũng không dược luôn ạ

----------


## vanchienhd

> cho em hình cái tủ điện


đây bác ạ!

----------


## Gamo

> dạ e nối đất cho máy tihs, cho máy cnc! cách điện hoàn toàn biến tần ra khỏi mặt kim loại rồi! và vẫn bị ạ! chạy 1 hồi là nó cất cánh như máy bay.


Cách điện biến tần ra khỏi bề mặt kim loại thì đâu có ích gì nhỉ, biến tần đâu có bị mát điện? Bác đã gắn lọc nhiễu đầu vào biến tần chưa?

Ngoài ra dây LPT bác cho đi chỗ khác, đừng vắt qua các nguồn gây nhiễu như biến tần, dây tín hiệu của driver cũng vậy. Cần thì nhét bộ driver & bob vào 1 thùng kim loại riêng nhưng có lẽ ko cần thiết. Gần đó có thiết bị phát sóng như bộ đàm, đường điện cao thế hay điện thoại di động ko?

----------


## GOHOME

> em làm tủ ở dưới chân máy ạ! mới làm nên lỗi này căng quá! cũng nhi ngờ khớp nối nhưng cũng k phải, rồi e thay động cơ cũng không dược luôn ạ


Không cấp điện cho biến tần xem có bị không .... , nói chung phương pháp loại trừ thôi .

----------


## vanchienhd

> Cách điện biến tần ra khỏi bề mặt kim loại thì đâu có ích gì nhỉ, biến tần đâu có bị mát điện? Bác đã gắn lọc nhiễu đầu vào biến tần chưa?
> 
> Ngoài ra dây LPT bác cho đi chỗ khác, đừng vắt qua các nguồn gây nhiễu như biến tần, dây tín hiệu của driver cũng vậy. Cần thì nhét bộ driver & bob vào 1 thùng kim loại riêng nhưng có lẽ ko cần thiết. Gần đó có thiết bị phát sóng như bộ đàm, đường điện cao thế hay điện thoại di động ko?


dạ có điện thoại, vậy là không được vắt qua biến tần ạ!
e thấy biến tần có mass giật ghê quá bác ạ nên e cách nó ra

----------


## vanchienhd

> Không cấp điện cho biến tần xem có bị không .... , nói chung phương pháp loại trừ thôi .


dạ e đang thử thay driver, và dây điện của biến tần ra spindle đi qua dây tín hiệu có sao k ạ?

----------


## vuotquaconsong

không biết cái bệnh này có giống bệnh của em không , sau khi nối đất và gắn lọc nhiễu thì hết

----------


## vanchienhd

> không biết cái bệnh này có giống bệnh của em không , sau khi nối đất và gắn lọc nhiễu thì hết


của e z nó bị đi lên cao bác ạ! chứ sọc vậy thì lâu lắm mới có một phát! nhưng chưa biết lỗi như nào ạ
e thử thay và cũng đã tạm ổn! còn xem lại thêm 1 ít nữa ạ

----------


## vtco05

Bác check xem có bị kẹt trục z không nhiều khi chạy không thẳng khi kẹt mà driver hiểu là vẫn chạy nên bước chạy sẽ bị sai.

----------


## vanchienhd

> Bác check xem có bị kẹt trục z không nhiều khi chạy không thẳng khi kẹt mà driver hiểu là vẫn chạy nên bước chạy sẽ bị sai.


em kiểm tra và nuột nà bác ạ! bị nhiêu thôi ạ.. a tạm khắc phục được r ạ! không biết sau này nó bệnh sao thôi

----------


## aphongxt

máy của e thì bị tụt dần xuống . bác nào có cách khắc phục không ạ

----------

